# Red Fox Climbs tree While on the Hunt



## EricD

Red Fox just chased a squirrel up a tree....








Where is that little guy.......You can see the Chain link fence in the background which separates the Cemetery from the Neighborhood, yet she has dug a hole under the fence to get over to the other neighborhood that has a lake as well....





Is he down here?.......






Going back to the Den empty handed......


----------



## Jim Stafford

Fantastic Eric, just fantastic.  What a great find for you.  It will be interesting to see how long this plays out.  One of these days you going to go check on them and they will be gone?


----------

